# Bộ sản phẩm Dr.Santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn?



## Bé Bông Yêu

Cả ngày ko chải tóc 1 lần cũng rụng khắp nhà luôn mấy mom ạ. Em rầu thiệt sự đó, ko những rụng bình thường mà còn gãy nữa. Rụng nhiều quá giờ hói nguyên mảng trên trán rồi ạ. Em thấy trên mấy nhóm hội rụng tóc, hói đầu thấy nhiều người recommend bộ sản phẩm Dr.Santé, hiệu quả chỉ sau 7 ngày sử dụng. Thật thế ko ạ? Bộ sản phẩm Dr.santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn? Mom nào biết cho em xin thông tin ạ?


----------



## minhchau

E sinh xong tóc cũng rụng lắm
cũng dùng nhiều loại cặp biotin cũng dùng rồi
sang cả bồ kết các kiểu thế mà cũng ko ăn thua
tết nhất chả dám làm gì chán đời lắm


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Bé Bông Yêu nói:


> Cả ngày ko chải tóc 1 lần cũng rụng khắp nhà luôn mấy mom ạ. Em rầu thiệt sự đó, ko những rụng bình thường mà còn gãy nữa. Rụng nhiều quá giờ hói nguyên mảng trên trán rồi ạ. Em thấy trên mấy nhóm hội rụng tóc, hói đầu thấy nhiều người recommend bộ sản phẩm Dr.Santé, hiệu quả chỉ sau 7 ngày sử dụng. Thật thế ko ạ? Bộ sản phẩm Dr.santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn? Mom nào biết cho em xin thông tin ạ?



Thứ 1: Bạn nên chuyển sang dùng dầu gội dược liệu như Dr Santé nha ( thành phần rất okela như rễ cây ngưu bàng, cây cúc vu, củ cải đen, vitamin E, A, axit béo no ... vừa trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả luôn ạ) dùng chừng 7 ngày thấy có sự chuyển biến rồi nè. Có thể tùy tóc tùy cơ địa nên kiên trì xíu thì tóc sẽ có độ bóng mượt tự nhiên. Mấy loại như dầu gội công nghiệp có chất tẩy rửa mạnh sẽ làm da đầu yếu dần cũng gây gãy rụng đó nha.
Thứ2: khi tóc bạn quá dài thì bạn nên hạn chế gội đầu lại, tối đa tuần/3 lần, nó mất thời gian công sức và gội k đúng cách gây rụng nhiều hơn.
Thứ 3: khi đi ngủ hoặc làm việc nên buột tóc gọn gẽ, ngủ thì buộc lỏng thôi k buột chặt làm máu lưu thông k đều nha, nên chải đầu cho tóc k rối rồi buột lên cũng tránh đc tình trạng rụng tóc.
Thứ 4: ra đường nhớ che chắn kĩ tóc nha. Vì tóc dài bụi rất dễ bám vô gây khô xơ xấu tóc, chẻ ngọn bla bla
Quan trọng nhất là nên chuyển sang dùng dầu gội tự nhiên để có da đầu khoẻ, da đầu khoẻ thì k sợ vấn đề gì hết nha !!


----------



## FullHouse

Ai muốn tóc dài nhanh thì e chỉ cho cách hay nè: trước khi gội đầu mẹ lấy 8 đến 10v vitamin B1 tách lấy bột thuốc pha với một ít nước. Làm ướt da đầu rồi xoa thuốc vào chân tóc để 5p rồi gội đầu bình thường là tóc mau dài lắm. Nhưng mà vitamin B1 làm khô tóc nên trộn thêm 1 ít dầu dừa vào dầu gội nhé


----------



## Thương Trang

Nguyễn Thanh Tâm nói:


> Thứ 1: Bạn nên chuyển sang dùng dầu gội dược liệu như Dr Santé nha ( thành phần rất okela như rễ cây ngưu bàng, cây cúc vu, củ cải đen, vitamin E, A, axit béo no ... vừa trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả luôn ạ) dùng chừng 7 ngày thấy có sự chuyển biến rồi nè. Có thể tùy tóc tùy cơ địa nên kiên trì xíu thì tóc sẽ có độ bóng mượt tự nhiên. Mấy loại như dầu gội công nghiệp có chất tẩy rửa mạnh sẽ làm da đầu yếu dần cũng gây gãy rụng đó nha.
> Thứ2: khi tóc bạn quá dài thì bạn nên hạn chế gội đầu lại, tối đa tuần/3 lần, nó mất thời gian công sức và gội k đúng cách gây rụng nhiều hơn.
> Thứ 3: khi đi ngủ hoặc làm việc nên buột tóc gọn gẽ, ngủ thì buộc lỏng thôi k buột chặt làm máu lưu thông k đều nha, nên chải đầu cho tóc k rối rồi buột lên cũng tránh đc tình trạng rụng tóc.
> Thứ 4: ra đường nhớ che chắn kĩ tóc nha. Vì tóc dài bụi rất dễ bám vô gây khô xơ xấu tóc, chẻ ngọn bla bla
> Quan trọng nhất là nên chuyển sang dùng dầu gội tự nhiên để có da đầu khoẻ, da đầu khoẻ thì k sợ vấn đề gì hết nha !!


Chị ơi có phải chị nói tới bộ sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc bên này không ạ Dr  Dr.Sante - Mỹ phẩm copy
Em đi gội ngoài salon thấy dùng bộ tím tím, em xin tên với về tìm mãi mới thấy có người chia sẻ web chính hãng kia. Không biết chuẩn không vậy?
Em dùng mấy lần mà thấy bồ kết lắm luôn ạ. Đang muốn tìm mua dùng lâu dài để cải thiện gãy rụng tóc, tóc khô xơ nữa chứ


----------



## Lê Diệp Thanh An

Mỗi ngày nhìn mớ tóc rụng là cảm thấy stress kinh khủng. Mình gặp đến 10 mẹ bỉm thì đến 8 mẹ gặp tình trạng này. Sinh xong tầm 3-4m thì tóc rụng hơn lá mùa thu  ngày quét nhà 3 lần đầy tóc.  Sang 6m thì tóc vẫn rụng nhưng có vẻ đỡ hơn. Nhưng nói chung không vớt vát được là mấy


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

Thương Trang nói:


> Chị ơi có phải chị nói tới bộ sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc bên này không ạ Dr  Dr.Sante - Mỹ phẩm copy
> Em đi gội ngoài salon thấy dùng bộ tím tím, em xin tên với về tìm mãi mới thấy có người chia sẻ web chính hãng kia. Không biết chuẩn không vậy?
> Em dùng mấy lần mà thấy bồ kết lắm luôn ạ. Đang muốn tìm mua dùng lâu dài để cải thiện gãy rụng tóc, tóc khô xơ nữa chứ


Em thấy nhiều người khen lắm ạ. Mom dùng mấy lần rồi ạ? Bộ sản phẩm Dr.Santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn không nhỉ? Hiệu quả sau 7 ngày sử dụng đúng thật không mom?


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn

Lê Diệp Thanh An nói:


> Mỗi ngày nhìn mớ tóc rụng là cảm thấy stress kinh khủng. Mình gặp đến 10 mẹ bỉm thì đến 8 mẹ gặp tình trạng này. Sinh xong tầm 3-4m thì tóc rụng hơn lá mùa thu  ngày quét nhà 3 lần đầy tóc.  Sang 6m thì tóc vẫn rụng nhưng có vẻ đỡ hơn. Nhưng nói chung không vớt vát được là mấy


Dùng mấy kiểu này đành phải kiên trì thôi, như chị ở cơ quan mình 1-2 tuần đã thấy tóc rụng giảm đáng kể, mọc dần tóc con rồi đấy. Nhưng mình thì chắc lâu hơn gấp đôi ạ.  hồi trước mình rụng nhiều lắm luôn, nhưng kiên trì dùng sẽ gặt hái trái ngọt, nó không có hóa chất nên có thể hơi lâu chút nhưng mà an toàn với lâu bền. Mình thì hơn 1 tháng tóc mới bắt đầu lên vì mình cũng bị rụng khá nhiều sau sinh, nhưng khoảng gần hơn 2 tháng thì tóc gần như lại dày như hồi đầu rồi. Nói chung là các chị em cần hạn chế tối đa mấy cái hóa chất , dùng mấy cái từ cây cỏ các thứ thôi thì sẽ khỏi mà không cần đi da liễu gì á. 
Thế nên theo mình: bộ sản phẩm Dr Santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn nhé. Tìm mua đúng đủ bộ như ảnh ha


----------



## ailanguoithuongem2x4x

Lê Diệp Thanh An nói:


> Mỗi ngày nhìn mớ tóc rụng là cảm thấy stress kinh khủng. Mình gặp đến 10 mẹ bỉm thì đến 8 mẹ gặp tình trạng này. Sinh xong tầm 3-4m thì tóc rụng hơn lá mùa thu  ngày quét nhà 3 lần đầy tóc.  Sang 6m thì tóc vẫn rụng nhưng có vẻ đỡ hơn. Nhưng nói chung không vớt vát được là mấy


E k biết tại cơ địa hay gì, nhưng chia sẻ vs mọi ng là trvia e đẻ 2 đứa nhưng k hề bị rụng tóc (chỉ rụng sinh lý 1 vài sợi). E thì bổ sung vitamin tổng hợp cho bầu từ lúc biết bầu cho đến lúc sinh xong đc 6-7 tháng mới dừng k uống nữa. 1 tháng ở cữ e k hề chải tóc( thật ra là bthg e cũng k chải 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), gội đầu bằng nước ấm, dùng loại dầu gội chuyên dưỡng. Đây là e chia sẻ vs mọi ng về trg hợp của e, chứ e k khẳng định là làm như e thì sẽ k rụng. Nhưng e nghĩ là bổ sung đủ chất vs kiêng cữ đầy đủ theo các cụ thì việc rung tóc cũng sẽ giảm kha khá


----------



## songngu22

Cùng thắc mắc như mẹ tốp ạ, mẹ nào dùng rồi có kinh nghiệm chia sẻ giùm em ha:
Bộ sản phẩm Dr.Santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn không?


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> Dùng mấy kiểu này đành phải kiên trì thôi, như chị ở cơ quan mình 1-2 tuần đã thấy tóc rụng giảm đáng kể, mọc dần tóc con rồi đấy. Nhưng mình thì chắc lâu hơn gấp đôi ạ.  hồi trước mình rụng nhiều lắm luôn, nhưng kiên trì dùng sẽ gặt hái trái ngọt, nó không có hóa chất nên có thể hơi lâu chút nhưng mà an toàn với lâu bền. Mình thì hơn 1 tháng tóc mới bắt đầu lên vì mình cũng bị rụng khá nhiều sau sinh, nhưng khoảng gần hơn 2 tháng thì tóc gần như lại dày như hồi đầu rồi. Nói chung là các chị em cần hạn chế tối đa mấy cái hóa chất , dùng mấy cái từ cây cỏ các thứ thôi thì sẽ khỏi mà không cần đi da liễu gì á.
> Thế nên theo mình: bộ sản phẩm Dr Santé có thật sự trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc hiệu quả như lời đồn nhé. Tìm mua đúng đủ bộ như ảnh ha


Vâng okeee cảm ơn m nhiều nhé
Rv rất chi tiết cụ thể ạ, thấy nhiều mẹ khen Dr.Santé như này chắc em cũng mạnh dạn đầu tư 1 một để trị hói và chống gãy rụng tóc xem như nào ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều ạ


----------

